# The Critique Thread



## M. LeRenard (Sep 15, 2010)

No date on this one, due to the lack of participants in these in general.  This one will remain up indefinitely.
Copying the rules from the last thread:



SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Please use this thread to ask  for critique. *Do not start a new  thread.*
> 
> The original rules were written up by Poetigress.  Please read the   guidelines before posting.
> 
> ...


 
There were no critique requests to be carried over this time.  Do you guys need a prize to work toward, or something?

*Edited to add: since there were no requests merged from the last thread, the first two requests in this one will be a freebie.  That means you don't have to critique two others (since there are no others to critique) before you post a request.*


----------



## Masquerade (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm offering free critiques for short fiction (the previous reply to this thread appears to not be short fiction).


For credentials, I've written a short porn story that was featured on SoFurry, and I've had a poem published in my university's honors literary magazine.

I know there's a system for this thread, but I'm unable to check FA regularly because I use my university's public computers. But I can check my e-mail, and I can download stories to my flash drive to look at them on my home computer, where I can critique them.

If you'd like for me to critique a story, e-mail it to me. I've posted my e-mail address in a journal entry (I'm not posting it here because Google indexes the forums). The journal entry can be found here: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1729884/

I've critiqued two stories so far, and here's the feedback I've received on my critiques:
"I liked [your critique] a lot, it was very detailed and interesting and got me thinking quite a bit."
"Your feedback is very much appreciated."


I'm offering critiques so that I can improve my critiquing. I request that anyone who receives a critique from me also provide frank and honest feedback on my critique. If you don't understand it, or if you think I've said something mistaken, or if you want me to go into less depth or more depth, tell me - otherwise I won't be able to improve my critiques. That's all. And they're free. _Like America._


----------

